
Citigroup Sues AT&T for Saying 'Thanks' to Customers - Jerry2
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160613/06415734694/citigroup-sues-att-saying-thanks-to-customers.shtml
======
aaronbrager
The headline is pretty misleading. AT&T is launching a loyalty program named
similarly to Citi's, which could be confusing, in part because there are co-
branded Citi/AT&T credit cards.

